# Louisiana Limits Sow Slaughter



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

After a very slow week of fishing, Sabine Lake bites turned on this weekend.

Sow trout to 7 lbs are showing up in the lake finally. The weather chased off most of the boat traffic on Saturday.

Remember, other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

